# Canning ground turkey



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I picked up a few 5 lb. tubes of ground turkey at the store and im wondering do you add broth to your cooked ground meat like doing cold pack chicken?Do i have to cook it first or does this just make it look more appealing? I was also thinking of making some meatball and adding tomatoe sauce to it when I pressure can. Have any of you done this?Any other suggestions(besises BBB) would be helpful.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

cook it first, either loose or as patties, add boiling broth and process 90 minutes for quarts, 75 minutes for pints.

I have found that only filling the jar 3/4th of the way with meat, then to the specified head space with broth has better success sealing.


----------

